# On a Normal Day . . .



## zepedawingchun (Jul 13, 2009)

. . .  not much happening on this forum, is there?  Only about 2 or 3 replies a day and probably 1 to 2 new threads a week, eh?  And we sure don't want to argue amongst ourselves, the WC families already do enough of that.  

I remember a few years ago, I was on another martial arts forum (can't remember which 1 it was though), and the MMA guys would come over to the TMA threads and harrass us to dead.  They were always giving us WC members a hard time about how useless our art was.  Never could convince them that there was more to it than what they thought there was.  Some of them had done Wing Chun before (but not for very long) so they thought they knew it all.  I quit going there because I got tired of constantly defending myself over crap they didn't understand and wouldn't open there eyes to.  Oh well, in today's forums it's either be bored or fight to survive.  Sound like life to me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2009)

True it sems.  Course, sections go through cycles, I always say if it's a bit quiet, kick up some older topics, toss in a few new ones, then repeat for a couple weeks.   Usually works.


----------



## yak sao (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds like yo're talking about the bullshido website. I had to stop going there. After every visit i would have to watch cartoons or bang my head against the sidewalk in an effort to get my IQ back up


----------



## geezer (Jul 13, 2009)

zepedawingchun said:


> . . .  not much happening on this forum, is there?  Only about 2 or 3 replies a day and probably 1 to 2 new threads a week, eh?



Well like Bob said, it goes through cycles. Also, some of our more active posters come and go. For example, right now I have time on my hands. In a month, I'll be a lot busier. Also, in my own defense, I'm about talked out. It's your turn, Zepeda!

Also, what ever happened to brother Kamon and Si-je? I know Yoshi is still "seeking tranquility"... (and I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for that to happen), but if the rest of you are still lurking, check back in once in a while.

Meanwhile, you may be hearing a bit less from me due to WC/WT politics. It seems that rather than bury the hatchet and just promoting this fine martial art, a certain group has resorted to taking legal action against their competitors. So rather than say anything that might add fuel to the fire and cause problems for people I respect, I will be limiting what I say publicly... at least about WC/WT. Sorry, it's up to you guys now.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 13, 2009)

geezer said:


> Also, what ever happened to brother Kamon and Si-je? I know Yoshi is still "seeking tranquility"... (and I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for that to happen), but if the rest of you are still lurking, check back in once in a while.


 
I've noticed that most of the Wing Chun players stop posting right around getting black belt. I'm kinda surprised you and Mook Jong Man haven't quit


----------



## seasoned (Jul 13, 2009)

I personally got the feeling that the wc group wanted to hang alone. I know I would try posting over there, and get no response back. Bob gave some good advice, I would add, move around the board a bit, and mingle. Sometimes ya just have to step out, and test the water. Maybe I'll see you else where on the board, I'll be looking for you.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 13, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> I've noticed that most of the Wing Chun players stop posting right around getting black belt. I'm kinda surprised you and Mook Jong Man haven't quit


 
I can't quit Martial Talk , I'm addicted I tell ya.
I need help.

_THEY TRIED TO MAKE ME GO TO REHAB BUT I SAID ' NO , NO , NO '_


----------



## bully (Jul 13, 2009)

Its goes in circles on forums.

Where I am it is summer now.

I am outdoors as much as possible making the best of the weather and lighter nights. Been out cycling and sea swimming tonight as WC was cancelled.

When its cold and miserable, then I will be in here more chatting.

Same with WC training, I tend to throttle off during the summer and then get right back on it in the winter...at least I did back in the day.

My problem is that I am a novice and I cant comment on much. I come on here every day to check posts though and If I feel qualified then I will try to help/comment etc.

As for arguing?? well a debate is ok but I cant be bothered to argue over the internet.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 13, 2009)

bully said:


> My problem is that I am a novice and I cant comment on much.


 
Everbodys input has value even if they are a novice.
Being a novice means that you can see things with a fresh set of eyes .

 Things that more jaded eyes may have just come to automatically accept over the years , without ever posing the question as to why something is done this way or that way.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ditto Mook's & Geezer's comments:

But it does kinda seem like a dry spell, but I mean its Summer time and pretty decent weather, vacations, bbq's all those nice things I take advantage of. 

But my advice, is regardless if you don't know anything at all. Comment, go to other threads if all else fails just ask questions. 

MT, represents a method to share & further knowledge about all topics related to M.A. So go to other threads and expand your knowledge of those topics and then do the same for the Wing Chun thread forum. 

Like take me for example (sorry, bad example) some topics I know next to nothing about, but I know members of this board do however so I'll just ask questions even if they are dumb questions and always get a great answer from the Forum Members here.

So relax, chill out and feel at home. Ask or share whatever you want. 

But it should pick up eventually, I've noticed this epidemic on most of the Martial Arts forums.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 14, 2009)

geezer said:


> . . . . Meanwhile, you may be hearing a bit less from me due to WC/WT politics. It seems that rather than bury the hatchet and just promoting this fine martial art, a certain group has resorted to taking legal action against their competitors. So rather than say anything that might add fuel to the fire and cause problems for people I respect, I will be limiting what I say publicly... at least about WC/WT. Sorry, it's up to you guys now.


 
Legal action? Wow, sorry to hear that. It's a shame that even in the 21st century, some of our families still can't get along. I have never been able to understand it. I guess that's what happens when we become civilzed. Too bad it can't be like it was in times past, put the 2 groups together and let their fists do all the talking. Maybe that's not the right way either, but it sure did shut some people up.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 14, 2009)

seasoned said:


> I personally got the feeling that the wc group wanted to hang alone. I know I would try posting over there, and get no response back. Bob gave some good advice, I would add, move around the board a bit, and mingle. Sometimes ya just have to step out, and test the water. Maybe I'll see you else where on the board, I'll be looking for you.


 
Aw, we're really a bunch of stuck up a-holes ! ! !  Just kidding.  I think a lot of times because of the differences in the arts, there can be a problem with debating because we're not familiar with some of the other arts on the forum.  We may all punch and kick, etc, but because of our different theories on how, why, and so forth, we tend to not talk outside our own group.  We are here because of martial arts, so we want to talk about what we do, which sometimes limits what we discuss.

Sometimes it's hard to talk apples to oranges when there are 2 people talking about 2 different arts.  Thus it's easier to stay within your own click.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 14, 2009)

bully said:


> . . . . .Same with WC training, I tend to throttle off during the summer and then get right back on it in the winter...at least I did back in the day.
> 
> My problem is that I am a novice and I cant comment on much. I come on here every day to check posts though and If I feel qualified then I will try to help/comment etc.
> 
> As for arguing?? well a debate is ok but I cant be bothered to argue over the internet.


 
During the summer, I continue my teaching and training, I don't change it at all. I actually try to find ways to help my students to improve their training. That way they continue to attend class during the slow, summer months. My students do training outside of class on a regular basis. I like to surprise them and pop in on their sessions from time to time for a special chi sao class, or something of that nature. During those, I want a lot of one on one with each student. It help their moral and gets them excited about training.

As for argueing, I probably shouldn't have used that word. I meant debating. A good debate if good for everyone.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 14, 2009)

Something else I noticed, when brousing on this forum, it's interesting to see how many people view a thread as opposed to how many people actually reply to a thread. For some of them, there may be 5 or 6 replies but a hundred or more views.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 15, 2009)

zepedawingchun said:


> Aw, we're really a bunch of stuck up a-holes ! ! ! Just kidding. I think a lot of times because of the differences in the arts, there can be a problem with debating because we're not familiar with some of the other arts on the forum. We may all punch and kick, etc, but because of our different theories on how, why, and so forth, we tend to not talk outside our own group. We are here because of martial arts, so we want to talk about what we do, which sometimes limits what we discuss.
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to talk apples to oranges when there are 2 people talking about 2 different arts. Thus it's easier to stay within your own click.


The principles of power source, distribution of power, grounding, and many of your theories are all inherent in martial arts as a whole, and not just exclusive to WC, a lot of us, just don't know or realize it.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 15, 2009)

zepedawingchun said:


> Something else I noticed, when brousing on this forum, it's interesting to see how many people view a thread as opposed to how many people actually reply to a thread. For some of them, there may be 5 or 6 replies but a hundred or more views.


Which means there are a lot of lurkers, people that like reading but not posting. That's to bad, because there is a lot more input out there, that is going to waste.


----------



## geezer (Jul 15, 2009)

seasoned said:


> The principles of power source, distribution of power, grounding, and many of your theories are all inherent in martial arts as a whole, and not just exclusive to WC, a lot of us, just don't know or realize it.



Yes... and no. It really depends on the martial art you're talking about. Either way it's often useful to make comparisons. In addition to Wing Tsun, I train with a guy who teaches a composite FMA and also coaches some MMA fighters. He once did a bit of WC/WT. So sometimes he'll watch my WT and give me input from his perspective. It's always worth listening to. If I can use his input to become more efficient and effective... then he's helping my WC/WT, even if that's not his art!

Hey, _Seasoned_, this might be a  good topic for a new thread in this department. If I start it, I'll look for your response. See yah there.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 15, 2009)

geezer said:


> Yes... and no. It really depends on the martial art you're talking about. Either way it's often useful to make comparisons. In addition to Wing Tsun, I train with a guy who teaches a composite FMA and also coaches some MMA fighters. He once did a bit of WC/WT. So sometimes he'll watch my WT and give me input from his perspective. It's always worth listening to. If I can use his input to become more efficient and effective... then he's helping my WC/WT, even if that's not his art!
> 
> Hey, _Seasoned_, this might be a good topic for a new thread in this department. If I start it, I'll look for your response. See yah there.


It sounds like a party.


----------



## naneek (Jul 15, 2009)

speaking for myself, i like to read the posts but i dont often submit replys as i feel that i dont have enough knowlede to do so but i learn a lot from some of the experienced guys posts. i guess that makes me a lurker.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 16, 2009)

naneek said:


> speaking for myself, i like to read the posts but i dont often submit replys as i feel that i dont have enough knowlede to do so but i learn a lot from some of the experienced guys posts. i guess that makes me a lurker.


 
But you can always ask a question which might cause others to ellaborate even further.  Chances are if you had a questons, there are a few others lurking wondering the same thing.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jul 19, 2009)

I guess it all depends on how interested or what is going on in your life at the time.....I agree,kicking up old threads seems to work...some hit a wall when they run out of things to talk about..some people have the fascination and curiosity of a child when talking Martial arts,some are just talkers...some are sh@#t starters....some are clueless....or how about "I like my mind..the people in here know me?"


----------

